# Serbian HF'ers crest



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Guys, Slightly asthetic type question for this area but I was wondering if the serbian show standard asks for a helmet crest similar but not as extreme to the nuns or a peak type crest but not as extreme as an archangel.

I have a bit of a mix coming out in my young and although I will select for HFing ability first I would like to also select out the ones that are not to show standard when I have too many.

I cannot find the show standard so if anyone has it and can share that would be great. Otherwise any knowledge or even what you prefer in your serbains would be interesting.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here you go from the internet:

Standard of Serbian Highflier

The most important attributes for this breed of pigeon are :

a) high flight

b) long flight

c) group and circled flight

d) general appearance

Country of origin: Serbia
General Appearance: Small to medium compact pigeon with flat vertical crest. Lively appearance as if ready to fly.

Head: Long and narrow with pronounced flatness on top. Forehead to angle down in line with the beak. Crest to be flat across back of skull reaching to just above top of head.

Beak: Medium long angled downward and slightly curved. Top mandible to be in line with forehead. Stained in dark colored birds. All others to be clear. Ceres to be fine and colored in accordance with color of bird.

Body: To be short and stout. Solid and well muscled. Short keel. Feathering to be tight with no gaps.

Eyes: Pearl with as little gravel as possible, Eyes to be centered just in front of the middle of the skull. White or Baldest may be Bull eyed. Ceres to be fine and colored in accordance with color of bird.

Neck: Rather stout. Tapering slightly from body to head. Length of neck to be in proportion to body.

Tail: Short and close with good webbing. 12-14 tail feathers, carried just off the ground.

Wings: Long, to reach tip of tail with strong and prominent wing buts. Carried above the tail. Flights broad and over lapping with good cover.


Size: 6-9 ounces. Short keeled.

Legs and Feet: Clean legged. Skin to be light red in color.

Colors and Markings: All colors and patterns are acceptable. Pattern not to effect quality.

Faults: Feathers on legs, rounded head, over long or thin in body, long keel, overlarge size, eye color other than Pearl or Bull in White and Baldest, any evidence of being crossed to other breeds.


Serbian Highfliers today

General attributes for this breed are :

* High flight ( prescribe with statutes )

* Long flight ( four hours minimum )

* circled flight ( circles are from fifty to two hundred meters in diameter)

* group flight ( flock contain from five to fourteen fliers )


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a shell crest. Not the best description.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

The crest should be flat on top and not wide. I have them in all shapes. I select them on flying abilities and it doesnt matter what kind of crest they have as long as the have one.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Sounds like a shell crest. Not the best description.


Yeah I thought that too, Some of mine are like little paint brushes but I prefer the look of the shell crest. I only have room for around 10 all up so once they all fly as good as each other I will start breeding for appearance aswell as ability.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

outcold00 said:


> The crest should be flat on top and not wide. I have them in all shapes. I select them on flying abilities and it doesnt matter what kind of crest they have as long as the have one.


I agree, am putting a few in the show this year so interested in the standard also. I have bred one in particular which I really like. I will get a photo of him and put it up so you can let me know what you think.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

hey NZpigeon, can you post some pics of your Serbians?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry about delay

Here are a few, Some more in my album




























Cheers


----------

